#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  >  حذف اطلاعات که غیر قابل ریکاوری شوند

## sunboys

سلام چطور میشه اطلاعات هارد دیسک را پاک کرده که غر قابل ریکاوری شوند

----------

*A.R.T*,*imanfc*,*sovietiran*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## jaxtor

> سلام چطور میشه اطلاعات هارد دیسک را پاک کرده که غر قابل ریکاوری شوند


دوست عزیز اگر در گوگل جستجو کنید نرم افزارهای خوبی در این زمینه پیدا می کنید ولی اگر یک درایو را توسط ویندوز فرمت کنی فکر نمی کنم که بشه دوباره اطلاعاتش را ریکاوری کرد

با تشکر

----------

*imanfc*,*mfsrmail*,*sovietiran*

----------


## imanfc

سلام 
نرم افزار  Hard Disk Low Format

   انســـــــــانهاى بــــــزرگ ،دو دل دارنــــــــد
 دلـــــى که درد مى کشـــــــــــد و پنهـــــــــــــــان است
 و دلـــــــــــــــى که میخندد و آشکـــــــــــــــار است   . . .

----------

*A.R.T*,*mfsrmail*,*shahroookh*,*sovietiran*

----------


## anti114

> دوست عزیز اگر در گوگل جستجو کنید نرم افزارهای خوبی در این زمینه پیدا می کنید ولی اگر یک درایو را توسط ویندوز فرمت کنی فکر نمی کنم که بشه دوباره اطلاعاتش را ریکاوری کرد
> 
> با تشکر


منظورتون چیه که با ویندوز فرمت کنی ؟
همه مردم با ویندوز فرمت می کنند بعدش هم ریکاوری میشه.
اطلاعات فقط موقعی غیرقابل بازیابی هستند که اطلاعات اصطلاحا (ری رایت) بشن یعنی اطلاعات روی اطلاعات قبلی جایگزین بشه
که این کار را نرم افزاری مثل disk wipe انجام میده 
حتی شما می تونید انتخاب کنید که چندبار ری رایت بشه
موفق باشید

----------

*A.R.T*,*amir99*,*imanfc*,*latifk200*,*mfsrmail*,*shahroookh*,*sovietiran*,*همتا*

----------


## shahroookh

> سلام 
> نرم افزار  Hard Disk Low Format
> 
>    انســـــــــانهاى بــــــزرگ ،دو دل دارنــــــــد
>  دلـــــى که درد مى کشـــــــــــد و پنهـــــــــــــــان است
>  و دلـــــــــــــــى که میخندد و آشکـــــــــــــــار است   . . .


*سلام دوست عزیز اگه نرم افزار هارو در دسترس نداری میتونی 2 یا 3بار طلاعات دیگه ای به درد نخور روی هارد کپی کنی وفرمت کنی  تا اطلاعات اصلیت غیر قابل دست رسی بشه*

----------

*A.R.T*,*amir99*,*imanfc*,*mfsrmail*,*sovietiran*

----------


## Mahdi D.A.M

با سلام برنامه Kill Disk فکر کنم مناسب باشه.

----------

*A.R.T*,*imanfc*,*mfsrmail*,*sovietiran*

----------


## scorpions

با تشکر از دوستان عزیز.برای اینکه اطلاعات بازیابی نشه یا از kill disk استفاده کنید یا در mhdd از erase  استفاده کنید.

----------

*A.R.T*,*mfsrmail*

----------


## A.R.T

> با تشکر از دوستان عزیز.برای اینکه اطلاعات بازیابی نشه یا از kill disk استفاده کنید یا در mhdd از erase  استفاده کنید.


کاربر گرامی :
 این پست مربوط به 9 ماه قبل هست
لطفا در راهنمایی هاتون به تاریخ پستها دقت فرمایید

----------

